# "Sweetness" has a new home.



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go deputy. How about a few pics?


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that's a man that wants to cook some meat.

Larry said if you want to drive to VA...  You can save the shipping charges on WolfeRub.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 27, 2006)

Fantastic deputynrc.  Sounds like a long but worth while trip.  I pulled a picture over for people to see.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW!!!! That thing is HUGE!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2006)

What did he end up selling it for?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2006)

$5800...a steal for sure...it looks mint deputy!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that is one awesome rig =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2006)

That is one nice rig.  Great price too.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks just like Woodman's pit except for the fire box grill...nice!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow you did it Neil!!!   =D>  =D>   Congrats buddy!!!  That's a nice pit!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2006)

I like that extra space in the vertical. :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 27, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looks just like Woodman's pit except for the fire box grill...nice!



...except Woodman's main is much larger, the firebox is bigger and insulated, more shelves in his upright, his frame is much much heavier, and the front burners on Woodman's are engineered better.  With that said, it's a nice pit and a steal for $5800.  Have fun and pray for some warm weather for all of us.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2006)

Deputy, throw it on the grill fire box.  Bubbs...I assumed everything you mentioned everyone knew already!  Klose backer!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2006)

one at a time and you'll be ok! :grin: 

Bubbs is a Klose guy...I woulda bought that Gator too!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 28, 2006)

wow, that pit is aptly named!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> one at a time and you'll be ok! :grin:
> 
> Bubbs is a Klose guy...I woulda bought that Gator too!!



Klose guy or no Klose guy...just stating facts Remp...I will show you in Grand Rapids what i am talking about.  HOWEVER, I did say he made a really great buy for $5800...ENJOY IT...it's all good !!! =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 3, 2006)

I'da bought that pit for $6500! I've seen her in person! I know what ya mean about that drive. And I only had about 1500 miles round trip! Swilly kept that pit pretty clean. I'm the same way! This year, I might let Uncle Bubba actually _touch_ it!


----------

